
PHP - Some strings are more equal than others - billpg
http://blog.hackensplat.com/2012/04/php-some-strings-are-more-equal-than.html
======
jstanley
He had me up until =====. Is it wrong that I truly believed PHP compared "☺"
equal to ":)"? I even believed that the setting was called "Racist"...

